# GT #60: Phoenix Suns (39-20) @ Portland Trail Blazers (31-29) - 3/4



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Portland Trail Blazers (31-29) vs Phoenix Suns (39-20) * 

*When: Tuesday, 10EST/7PST 
TV: LOCAL or by ILLEGAL METHOD*


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF]Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Blazers Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Blake [SG] Martell Webster [SF] Brandon Roy [PF] LaMarcus Aldridge [C] Joel Przybilla*


* <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=Port-PHX.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/Port-PHX.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=phx-port.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/phx-port.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>*










*Suns have been placed on SHOWSOMEHEART*​


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Indeed, come on fellas, show heart and a consistent game plan. Since we aren't really known to keep teams under 90ppg, this will probably be won as usual on offense. That is IF we were to win.

You guys mentioned in earlier posts, but we need Raja firing, Hill contributing all over the board, Diaw being a factor and Shaq to get effective touches in the Paint. Lower TO's would also go a long way to help us get out of this slump.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

More than the defense lapses at times, it's the turnovers that kill this team and they've had quite a lot of them in the past few games, which is understandable considering they've added a player of Shaq's magnitude. If this team can gel quicker on the offensive end, hence being more efficient offensively like they used to be, then I think they'll be much better than what they are now. The poor offensive play is what is translating to ugly defensive play. Hence, it seems it's all on Nash's shoulders to get this team firing on all cylinders again on the offensive end. And if that means he has to be little a selfish at times because Bell and Barbosa can't hit the broadside of a barn, then so be it. I think he's trying too hard to get everyone involved at times that it takes him and the offense out of rhythm.

Oh, and love the new warning Diss, lol ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Brandon Roy is their SG, so Raja will be guarding him most likely. 

Suns need to do early offense through the post, and then try the pick-n-roll if the post isn't working. Once O'Neal is off the court, then go to the pick-n-roll more often.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

For the millionth time, I went by the ****ing depth chart. Enough already.


Just because he is at SF, doesn't mean Raja can't guard him either.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Rofl. Poor Diss ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<S>Seuss 2-1 FTW. Thank you very much.</S>

Seuss 2-0 i_n homosexual partners. Thank you very much_

*THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID*


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Guys I saw the last blazers game agaisnt the warriors, and leme tell you, those "kids" look like a veteran team, they know hoe to control the game, the warriors couldve easily lost that game. Again, like everyonelse I hope the suns make less turnovers...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> <S>Seuss 2-1 FTW. Thank you very much.</S>
> 
> Seuss 2-0 in homosexual partners. Thank you very much


You'll always beat me in this though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I got to 2-1, because you lost your cool. Now it's 3-1 for illegal usage of MOD powers. Diss, you're throwing the game away. Better step it up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meir's keeping track, not you 



anyways, back to this game...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL! Well Seuss basically won the whole exchange in this thread, so he's up 2-1 ^_^

And tonight's game should be fun if the Suns come out to play the full amount of time and don't turnover the ball so much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

My edit on his post was really just a joke. Not losing my cool.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> My edit on his post was really just a joke. Not losing my cool.


LOL, I knooooow. It's just that Suess countered with the "THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID" line, which won it for him, lol. I thought the editing move was a brilliant one on your part ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe, accept your losses and move on.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Joe, accept your losses and move on.


Lol, it's still anyone's ball game ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 12-5 early. Hill with 5 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. Amare hurt his ankle. He asked to come out. Hopefully, he's ok. 


Suns up 17-11 as Barbosa hits the 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Portland timeout. Barbosa's got 5 pts in 2mins. Diaw's come in with 4 in that same amount.

Suns up 23-15 3:16 left in this qrter


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

ok id say amare is ok


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amare with a nice block on Jack but then he picked up his 2nd foul


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

atmacfan said:


> ok id say staud is ok


Haha, me too.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Diaw's being pretty aggressive. I like it ^_^

P.S. - OMG, my 1,000th post!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Diaw's being pretty aggressive. I like it ^_^
> 
> P.S. - OMG, my 1,000th post!!!


Thank the entire members of this site and tell us how great we are. At all!

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 29-20 at the end of 1. Barbosa and Diaw have 15 pts combined.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Looks like they finally figured out that you should never run a high pick and roll with Shaq. I'm glad for that.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Goodness... I wish these morons would feed the ball to Shaq when Nash and Amare aren't on the floor.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Thank the entire members of this site and tell us how great we are. At all!
> 
> I couldn't resist.


I would, but most of the time my posts/threads go unnoticed/unreplied. At all!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Giricek is in it. Kinda surprised as he was just signed. 

Gets his first pts as a Sun with a layup. Suns up 34-22.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I think its worth mentioning that the Suns coaches should keep an eye on Shaq's scoring and try to see if he can get scoring in the low post ups, because that confidence in his shot will pay off in teh playoffs


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

36-22 suns up. suns go to shaq 3 straight plays come up with 2 missed field goals and an offensive foul. Meanwhile giricek gets first 2 points as a sun.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill is just tearing them up. He's got 11 pts on 5-8 shooting. Suns up 38-24. Portland TO.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Giricek = the next great white bigman


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Giricek = the next great white bigman


Eh? He's 6'6 >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 45-30 with 5:38 left til halftime


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amare with the sick dunk over Joel!! LOL!!


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

wow best ive seen shaq play


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the sick shot falling down as it the shot clock expired. Suns up 53-33 with 3:35 left til halftime


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amare with the and-1!! Wow is this a different Suns team or what?! Lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 60-41 at the half.

Blazers announcer thinks D'Antoni and the team has "figured it out." We'll see...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sheesh. What a crappy qrter this had been. Missed like last 4 mins because I went to go make french bread pizza . But this game has slowed down a lot. Suns still lead though, 75-60.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Really bad calls in this game.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ewww... The Suns unraveled in the last half of the 3rd quarter >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

83-77 Suns clinging on with over 8 Mins left.

I swear to God if we lose this game...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 89-83 with 4:30 and change left. Blazers had it within 2 before.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2:20 left, Suns up 89-85.

C'mon Nash, we need you to hit the **** you 3.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, TAKE CARE OF THE BALL YOU F***IN RETARDS... Goodness, every game its in the mid-high teens in turnovers. Get it together already. UGH!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Iffy call there that coulda went the Blazers way for an offensive foul. Amare knocks down two FTs. 91-87 Suns with 41.3 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 97, Blazers 92*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What an atrocious fourth quarter and second half in general... If this team doesn't learn to take care of the damn ball, there's no way they'll make the playoffs with the schedule they have left, let alone having success in them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> What an atrocious fourth quarter and second half in general... If this team doesn't learn to take care of the damn ball, there's no way they'll make the playoffs with the schedule they have left, let alone having success in them.


I don't know, tonight it seemed like they took care of it more than they had last few games or so lol. Which isn't saying much. But yeah, I agree.

This team could be out by Sunday, because they play Denver tomorrow, Utah on Friday and San Antonio on Sunday.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Potential, potential, potential. I like the possibilities. 

What a presence Shaq was down the stretch. The momentum-stopping block against Brandon Roy, then the tough and much needed rebounds. He did exactly what the Suns needed. The old Suns team would have folded, and lost this game. I see some great stuff the Suns can build off of.....no one said they'd be able to play a great 48 minutes right away. But one great half, is definitely a starting point.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I agree, some really ballsy rebounds in traffic and great scrapping shown by the big dude. I think he's perfectly fine with being the garbage man and he's the best one I think I've seen. Just don't give him the ball if he is farther out than 4 ft lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> I agree, some really ballsy rebounds in traffic and great scrapping shown by the big dude. I think he's perfectly fine with being the garbage man and he's the best one I think I've seen. Just don't give him the ball if he is farther out than 4 ft lol



In the Hornets game, I remember seeing Nash dish it to Shaq when he was by the foul line. He was completely open, so he did this running layup/floater thing, and missed badly. It was quite hilarious.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, the suns almost blew a 19 point lead... lol. I noticed that Shaq was really tired in the forth, but he had a great game. Ofc he is not the same offensive force, but at least he is hitting some free throws xD, I just wish he had that hook shot going.

If the Suns keep that kind of intensity we saw in the first half great things will happen.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Sigh, good game to you all. 

Some really iffy calls there in the end (Joel fouling out, "blocking" foul on Jones), but I think you guys deserved it.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Seuss said:


> In the Hornets game, I remember seeing Nash dish it to Shaq when he was by the foul line. He was completely open, so he did this running layup/floater thing, and missed badly. It was quite hilarious.


Seriously, I haven't seen Shaq put in one baby hook or really anything besides point blank dunks and layups.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

thats a ****in poster baby!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

oh **** amare..

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oNeDoJFWsjU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oNeDoJFWsjU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

